# Lime Green Spots?



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

Alright, I'm a little confused on this one. Got a few light green spots in my front lawn. My initial concern was Poa Annua, but it really doesn't look like it to me. I used quality seed in my overseed, but not in the past. My only other thought is that it could be a result of overcrowding in the lawn after my overseed (I did overseed pretty heavy), but no other spots in the entire lawn have this so I'm having trouble identifying. The sections are very shallow rooted and pull up easy.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Curious to hear what others think it is. I have a couple areas in my yard that are similar.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Shallow rooted lime green grass that came up in October - sounds like poa annua to me. If that's what it is, you can treat next Fall with a pre before it germinates.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Folded leaf blade = poa triv?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Yup its been popping up all over my yard the last 2 months since we started cooling down, didnt get Pre-em down early enough this year, wont make the same mistake next.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

I am thinking poa triv.

Pre-emergent doesnt do anything. Roundup it is.

Otherwise, i believe a guy on here had some success with tenacity and tryclopir or whatever that is called.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

@Belgianbillie that was @Delmarva Keith, and I believe he reported that the Triv came back in those spots.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Alex1389 said:


> @Belgianbillie that was @Delmarva Keith, and I believe he reported that the Triv came back in those spots.


I have to get another picture of the spot. It definitely was knocked back pretty good but I think it's doing the triv zombie won't completely die routine. I plan to be back there again the end of this week or early next.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I think it's actually gone. Fescue is growing pretty well and no sign of poa.


----------



## Richie0320 (Jun 2, 2018)

@Delmarva Keith What concentration did you use for your Poa? I have some Poa-T coming up in the same region as you and figured I would give it a try to see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I used full label rates for both products. I believe that is 8 oz per acre rate for tenacity and whatever the full rate is for triclopyr (I don't remember at the moment).

Also, when I did the app the weather was generally hot (August) and droughty. That may have contributed to the result. I've found more on another part of the same lot to test on next season lol.


----------

